# Small red bump on my dog's private part.



## Wolfgrrl652 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hello,

I have a german shepard dog mix, she is around a year old and is currently in her first heat cycle. I was preparing to get her fixed but her cycle came quicker than I expected.

Everything has been going well so far, she has been in a rewashable diaper so that she isn't bleeding all over the place. It is about eight days into her cycle and just this morning I noticed she wasn't sitting down right. She acted as if it hurt to sit down, so I decided to inspect. Upon inspection I found that her vagina had swollen almost double over-night. It was large but now I'm wondering if it is getting too large. She also has a small red bump on the tip, near the opening at the bottom of her vagina.(This location is with her standing up on all fours) Her weight is around 25-30 pounds, so I don't know how it works with a little bigger dogs because I have always owned Miniature pinschers so don't know how it works from bigger breeds. I am thinking it is just from her irritation of her first cycle but want to get a second opinion before I call the Veterinarian. There is no other discharges coming from her, her urine and stool seem normal, it's just her attitude that is different. She's not as rompy and playful as she has been, but seems to be in an irritated state because she is deviating from our normal morning routine.

With her diaper on she can't lick herself directly, but I'm wondering if the diaper's are rubbing and causing irritation?

Again, not sure how it works in medium sized dogs. Please let me know if you have experienced this problem or have any advice. 

Thanks, 

Wolfgrrl


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

does it look like a pimple? my dane, chloe, used to get those before. it was just from bacteria not being cleaned off.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I just wanted to say that it's not at all uncommon for a bitch's temperament to change during her cycle.. just like humans.  Some get really cuddly, some get really snappy, some are sick, some are just uncomfortable... etc etc


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

What kind of "diapers" are you using? it is very likely that if they have a"scent" to them that it is irritating her, or just constant rubbing on the head of her vagina could be the problem too. Not being able to properly clean herself is also an issue. Also to be considered is just like us, she has hit puberty and is experiencing some "acne". 

I would suggest maybe get some garments specifically designed for dogs like Bitche's britches and use totally uncented panty liners in them. The britches allow mroe airflow and cover only the essential parts. Also it is not unusual for a dog's vagina to swell to 3 or 4 times it's pre-heat size. You're only 8 days into this so you're still in the pre-estrus stage and haven't even hit the active estrus part wher the bleeding really picks up, which will last about 2 weeks then her post-estrus which will also last about 2 weeks. Only good thing I can say is that Heat blood is really easy to clean up off carpets and material.. Not at all like if you cut your finger and bled all over the place. That would be hard to get out but estrus blood is a blood/mucus combo so for some reason doesn't adhear to materials like regular blood from a cut would.


----------



## rainthepit (Oct 8, 2011)

My dogs has the same problem right now and yes it looks like a pimple but its not small its kinda of big like a big pimple!! So you this its from bacteria


----------

